# Tire Size for 20th Anniversary Edition GTI



## Greyfax (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm getting flamed for asking in that forum, so I'll ask here...
1) What tire size comes on the 20th AE's? It looks like 225/40 ZR18 but I wanted to make sure.
2) Michelin Pilot Sport vs. Goodyear Eagle F1 vs. Pirelli P-Zero Rosso's?
Thanks.


----------



## Golf20V (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Tire Size for 20th Anniversary Edition GTI (Greyfax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Greyfax* »_
I'm getting flamed for asking in that forum, so I'll ask here...
1) What tire size comes on the 20th AE's? It looks like 225/40 ZR18 but I wanted to make sure.
2) Michelin Pilot Sport vs. Goodyear Eagle F1 vs. Pirelli P-Zero Rosso's?
Thanks.

1. 225/40-18
2. Michelin Pilot


----------

